# Weird issue trying to view my dev website



## thomas79 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have a weird issue that I cannot solve and is hoping someone here can help me out. I have a server that contain multiple dev sites and I've been working on it for years without any problems. Then one day last week, when I tried to view the site via the web brower, it's either lagging (5 minutes to display the webpage) or display the error message: "webpage is not available". This works for my co-worker who works at another location but not on any machine on my network. Even my IT from another state can view the site without any issue. I currently don't have any issue going to sites like yahoo.com, youtube.com, etc. It's just sites from my dev server. I tried rebooting my router and that didn't work either. I tried testing this on different browsers (chrome, ff and ie) and machines on the same network as mine and it didn't work either. 

Do you have any other suggestions on what I can do to fix this issue. Any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks,

Thomas


----------

